# Walter Pigeon in training.



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Young Walter is turning into quite the little Psychopijie. He's in training at the moment. Think 'Karate Kid', - Only with a pijie instead of a geek.......and none of that "wax on wax off" stuff. Oh, and I'm not oriental.

Actually, come to think of it, it's nothing at all like 'Karate kid'.


Anyhoo, Gertrude would be soooooooo proud. 


Isn't it sooooo cute when they hit the adolescent stage.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are the cutest at the adolescent age - they can't figure out whether to slap you crazy or nibble on you.

Sounds like Walter is doing good.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Movie Star*

HI MAGGIE, Are we talking about the old English movie star WALTER PIGEON had sneak that in. GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

George, Alvin may be too young and in the wrong country to know who Walter Pigeon is...just a thought!

Well, Alvin...WHAT is it about you and your pijies? Or better yet, WHAT IS IT about YOUR pijies that make them want to attack you? 

I'm recommending to Mr. Squeaks that ANY pij who wants to be a Super Power Pigeon (SPP), be sent to you! They won't even need that much TRAINING! They can just take one look at you and training has BEGUN!!   

(I still believe you are an alien!)  

Shi


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> George, Alvin may be too young and in the wrong country to know who Walter Pigeon is...just a thought!
> 
> Well, Alvin...WHAT is it about you and your pijies? Or better yet, WHAT IS IT about YOUR pijies that make them want to attack you?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence Shi. 
PS I'm an old movie buff.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> They are the cutest at the adolescent age - they can't figure out whether to slap you crazy or nibble on you.
> 
> Sounds like Walter is doing good.


Walter does both. One munite he'd trying to tear off my fingers, next he's lying beside my hand preening it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My apologies, Alvin. So you DO know who Walter Pigeon is! OK...that's fine. I love movies too. Since you are a young whippersnapper, I am pleased you are an OLD movie buff... 

However, back to Walter...WHY do I get the feeling that he attacks more than preens...Gertrude is TRULY with him in "spirit!"   

Of course, we will look forward to any and all updates!

HUGS and SCRITCHES to you BOTH!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Yes, Walter is chanelling Gertrude more and more every day. Why just yesterday he picked the lock on the bathroom cupboard and took out some of Gertrude's old toys. His seed bowl, his nesting pot, his demolition kit, his mirror.
That kind of thing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Alvin, even with all the attacks upon your person, I see you still have your sense of humor! HUZZAH!!

Yes, I would say that Walter is well on his way to making Gertrude proud... since he has "inherited" Gertrude's favorite things!

Updates will be MOST ANTICIPATED, ESPECIALLY regarding that demolition kit!   

Can't help but ADMIRE Walter's grit and determination...AND, he seems well on his way to "training" you in true Gertrude style! 

Squeaks sends a HIGH WING FIVE to Walter!  

I send HUGS and SCRITCHES!


----------

